# Eating in Melbourne



## Bernat (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello!
I would like to know good places to eat near Toorak.

Thank you!


----------



## Bernat (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you very much Paul,
I'll go


----------



## Gamer (Nov 14, 2016)

Depends on the type of food you prefer to try or just prefer to eat))
I like this one - Funkies Cafe, as I'm fan of Italian food and they I suppose serve the best Italian food


----------



## francofunghi (Jan 5, 2017)

My friend like Sezar Restaurant. If you prefer vegetarian than Om vegetarian is good choice for you


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

What do you like a food like veg and non veg ?


----------



## bdsautocare (Jan 6, 2017)

I like Spicy Affair Restaurant for non veg...


----------



## sweetnovember (Nov 10, 2015)

I can't wait to have a taste of Australian food!


----------



## AussieYeh (Jun 7, 2017)

Gamer said:


> Depends on the type of food you prefer to try or just prefer to eat))
> I like this one - Funkies Cafe, as I'm fan of Italian food and they I suppose serve the best Italian food


Besides Funkies Cafe are there more great Italian places?


----------



## lucasevans (Jun 21, 2017)

The food in Sezar Restaurant taste good I really love it.


----------



## Minimovers (Jun 23, 2017)

Well here are my own lists of places with good food. And by the way, it is really depends on what you prefer. Nonetheless, better try them all 

Bistro Thierry, Funkies, Cezar and Top Paddock.


----------



## StellaR79 (Aug 16, 2017)

South Yarra is a very nice place to have meals, with beautiful neighborhood and river view.


----------



## Sam33 (Nov 19, 2017)

Try The Colonial Tramcar Restaurant


----------



## Kiranch (Nov 8, 2017)

My experiences around veg food following are the restaurants i like most, Chilli India, Aangan (Footscray) , Red Pepper, Delhi Rocks. You can make a try in these specially for Veg Food


----------

